# Canadian Recipients of the US Medal Of Honor



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Jan 2003)

<h2>CANADIAN-BORN RECIPIENTS OF THE UNITED STATES MEDAL OF HONOR</h2>

"Poor is the Nation that has no heroes, but beggard isthat Nation that has and forgets them.">
Compiled and Arranged by Lieutenant Colonel William A Smy, OMM, CD, UE<p style="text-align: justify"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Few Canadians interested inmilitary history are aware that of the 3,425 awards of the United States Medalof Honor, 59 awards were to men who were Canadian-born. The history of the Medalhas been well recorded elsewhere; the aim of this study is to document theawards to these Canadians, with the hope that more information will beforthcoming. Suffice to highlight these aspects of the awards:</span><p style="text-align: justify"><img border="0" src="http://cdnarmy.ca/album/Misc/US%20MOH%20Winners/moh.gif" align="right" width="231" height="398"></span><ul style="margin-top: 0cm; margin-bottom: 0cm" type="disc"> <li style="text-align: justify"> <span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Robert Sweeney is the only Canadian to have received the Medal of Honor twice . both for peace time acts of gallantry;</span></li> <li style="text-align: justify"> <span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Douglas Munro is the only US Coastguardsman to have received the Medal;</span></li> <li style="text-align: justify"> <span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">The brothers, Harry and Willard Miller received their Medals for their bravery in the same operation under the same circumstances in the Spanish-American War; and</span></li> <li style="text-align: justify"> <span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">John C Gilmore and Martin T McMahon both rose to General rank in the US Army.</span></li></ul><p style="text-align: justify">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Notes*:<p style="text-align: justify"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">1. Those men from NovaScotia and New Brunswick who won the Medal of Honor before Confederation in1867, and those from Newfoundland before it entered Confederation in 1949, arelisted here as Canadian born.</span><p style="text-align: justify"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">2. The term .Accredited to.refers to the American convention of assigning a home state to the recipient.Thus, a Canadian joining in New York State would have his award accredited tothat state. The accreditation is a useful tool when the published records do notindicate the place of enlistment. All but 56 of the 3,425 awards have beenaccredited to states or the District of Columbia.</span><p style="text-align: justify"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">3. Many authorities statethat 29 Canadian-born men won the Medal of Honor in the US Civil War, but recentresearch has increased that number to 33. Undoubtedly, that number will increaseas more attention is placed on the subject.</span><p style="text-align: justify"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">4. The information in thismedal roll was obtained from: The Congressional Medal of Honor Society(chartered by the US Congress) and the US Army Center of Military History.</span>THE MEDAL ROLL

*ANDERSON, James* [Smyth]. Private, M Company, 6th United States Cavalry,United States Army. Born Canada East (Quebec). An Indian Wars award. Citation:<span style="font-family: Bookman Old Style">._Gallantry during the pursuitand fight with Indians_.</span> at Wichita River, Texas, 5 October 1870. Dateof issue: 19 November 1870. He is buried in St Peter & Paul Cemetery, St. Louis,Missouri. His award is accredited to St Louis, Missouri, where he probablyenlisted.*ASTEN, Charles.* Quarter Gunner, United States Navy. Born Halifax, NovaScotia, 1834. A US Civil War award. Citation:<span style="font-family: Bookman Old Style">._Served on the USS Signal, _</span>_<span style="font-family: Bookman Old Style">Red River, 5 May 1864.Proceeding up the Red River, the USS Signal engaged a large force of enemy fieldbatteries and sharpshooters, returning fire until the Federal ship was totallydisabled, at which time the white flag was raised. Although on the sick list,Quarter Gunner Asten courageously carried out his duties during the entireengagement..</span>_  Captured 5 May 1864 and held at Camp Ford until ageneral exchange of prisoners, 22 Feb 1865. Home town was listed as Chicago,Illinois. Buried St Francis Cemetery, Pawtucket, Rhode Island. General Order No45, 31 Dec 1864. His award is accredited to Chicago, Illinois, which wouldsuggest that he joined the navy there.<p style="text-align: justify;">*BOIS, Frank*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">.Quartermaster, United States Navy. Born in Canada East (Quebec), Canada, 13 Sep1841. Joined the navy at Northampton, Massachusetts, 18 years old. A US CivilWar award. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Served asquartermaster on board the USS Cincinnati during the attack on the Vicksburgbatteries and at the time of her sinking, 27 May 1863. Engaging the enemy in afierce battle, the Cincinnati, amidst an incessant fire of shot and shell,continued to fire her guns to the last, though so penetrated by enemy shellfirethat her fate was sealed. Conspicuously cool in making signals throughout thebattle, Bois, after all the Cincinnati.s staffs had been shot away, succeeded innailing the flag to the stump of the forestaff to enable this proud ship to godown, .with her colors nailed to the staff..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">.General Order No 17, 10 Jul 1863. Date of issue: 24 Nov 1916. Died after 1887.Buried in Lakeview Cemetery, Seattle, Washington. His award is accredited toNorthhampton, Massachusetts.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">BROWN, John Harties.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Captain, D Company, 12th Kentucky Infantry Regiment, United States Army. BornCanada, 1834. Enlisted in the army at Charlestown, Massachusetts. A US Civil Waraward. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Capture offlag..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> Place anddate of deed: at Franklin, Tennessee, 30 Nov 1864. Date of issue: 13 Feb 1865.Died 30 Jan 1905, buried Arlington Cemetery, Virginia. Tombstone is a standardgovernment issue for Medal of Honor recipients. His award is accredited toCharlestown, Massachusetts.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">BUCKLEY, Denis.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Private, G Company, 136th New York Infantry Regiment, United States Army. BornCanada. Joined the army at Avon, NY. A US Civil War award. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Capture of theflag of the 31st Mississippi Regiment (CSA).</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">on 20 Jul 1864 at Peach Tree Creek, Georgia. Date of issue: 7 Apr 1865. Hisaward is accredited to Avon, New York.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">CAMPBELL</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">,*Daniel J*. Private, United States Marine Corps. Born Prince Edward Island, 26October 1874. A Spanish-American War award. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.On board theUSS Marblehead during the cutting of the cable leading from Cienfuegos, Cuba, 11May 1898. Facing heavy fire of the enemy, Campbell set an example ofextraordinary bravery and coolness throughout this action..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">General Order No 521, 7 July 1899. He is buried in Mount Hope Cemetery,Mattapan, Massachusetts. His grave has a standard government issue tombstone.His award is accredited to Boston, Massachusetts.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">CAYER</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">,*Ovila.* Sergeant, A Company 14th United States Volunteers, United StatesArmy. Born St Remi, Canada East (Quebec). Enlisted in Malone, NY. A US Civil Waraward. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Commanded theregiment, all the officers being disabled.</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">at Weldon Railroad, Virginia, 19 Aug 1864. Date of Issue: 15 Feb 1867. He isburied in Garden of Memory Park, Salinas, California. His award is accredited toMalone, NY.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">CHAPMAN</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">,*John.* Private. B Company, 1st Maine Heavy Artillery, United States Army.Born Saint John, New Brunswick. Some recipient rolls are annotated .AKA CharlesF. Kaufman.. A US Civil War award. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Capture offlag.</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> on 6 Apr1865, at Sailor.s Creek, Virginia. Date of issue: 10 May 1865. He is buried inHoly Cross Cemetery, Colma, California.His award is attributed to Limerick,Maine.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">CHAPUT</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">,*Louis G*. Landsman, United States Navy. Born Canada 1845. From RensselaerCounty, NY. Joined the United States Navy in New York City. A US Civil Waraward. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.On board theUSS Lackawanna during successful attacks against Fort Morgan, rebel gunboats andthe rebel ram Tennessee in Mobile Bay, 5 Aug 1864. Severely wounded, Chaputremained at his gun until relieve, reported to the surgeon and returned to hisgun until the action was over. He was then carried below following the actionwhich resulted in the capture of the prize ram Tennessee and in the destructionof batteries at Fort Morgan..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> General Order No 45, 31 Dec 1864. His award is accredited to New York City, NY.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">COFFEY</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">,*Robert John.* Sergeant, K Company, 4th Vermont Infantry Regiment, UnitedStates Army. Born 15 Dec 1842, Nova Scotia. In 1859 he was living with theMaterman family in Buxton, Maryland, and in 1860 was employed as a stage coachdriver from Montpelier and Hyde Park.  He enlisted in F Company in April/May1861, and in Oct 1863 he was wounded near Fairfax. The wound just below the leftknee left him unfit for further service. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Single-handedlycaptured 2 officers and 5 privates of the 8th Louisiana Regiment (CSA).</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">on 4 May 1863 at Bank.s Ford, Virginia. Date of issue: 13 May 1892. In 1888 hewas Superintendent of the Soldier.s Home in Bennington, Vermont. Married SusanBurnham and had two children. His mother and sister (Mrs HS Smith) were livingin 1888. After the war he worked in the Post Office at Montpelier, and with CHCross & Sons, before his appointment in 1886. He was a third degree Mason. Heserved in the Vermont Militia after the war and attained the rank of Major. Died9 Jan 1901 and is buried in Green Mount Cemetery, Montpelier, Washington County,Vermont. His award is accredited to Montpelier, Vermont, which would suggest heenlisted there.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">COONEY, Thomas C</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">.Chief Machinist, United States Navy. Born 18 July 1853 at Westport, Nova Scotia.A Spanish-American War award. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.On board the USTorpedo Boat Winslow during action at Cardenas, 11 May 1898. Following thepiercing of the boiler by an enemy shell, Cooney, by his gallantry andpromptness in extinguishing the resulting flames, saved the boiler tubes fromburning out..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">General Order No 497, 3 September 1898. His award is accredited to New Jersey.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">DODD</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">,*Robert Fulton*. Private, E Company, 27th Michigan Infantry Regiment, UnitedStates Army. Born Saint John, New Brunswick, 1844. Joined the US Army atHantramck, Michigan. A US Civil War award. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.While acting asorderly, voluntarily assisted to carry off the wounded from the ground in frontof the crater while exposed to heavy fire.</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">on 30 Jul 1864, Petersburg, Virginia. Date of issue: 27 Jul 1896. His award isaccredited to Detroit, Michigan.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">DODDS</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">,*Edward Edwin*. Sergeant, C Company, 21st New York Cavalry, United StatesArmy. Born Port Hope, Canada West (Ontario). Enlisted in the army at Rochester,NY. A US Civil War award. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.At greatpersonal risk rescued his wounded captain and carried him from the field to aplace of safety.</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">,</span><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">19 Jul 1864, Ashby.s Gap, Virginia. Date of issue: 11 Jun 1896. Died 1901.Buried in Canton, East Durham Township, Ontario, Canada. Although a cemeteryplaque states that Dodds is the only Medal of Honor recipient to be buried inCanada, this is incorrect. Five recipients are buried in this country . Dodds,Lee Nutting, George Frederick Phillips, Charles Robinson, and Horatio Young. Hisaward is accredited to Rochester, NY.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">EVATT, George L.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">[Low]. Seaman, United States Navy. Born Canada, 1847. A peace time award.Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.For jumpingoverboard from the USS Tennessee at New Orleans, La,, 15 February 1881, andsustaining, until picked up by a boat.s crew, N. P. Petersen, gunner.s mate, whohad fallen overboard..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">General Order 326, 18 October 1884. His award is accredited to New York City, NY,which would suggest he joined the navy there.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">EVERETTS, John.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Gunner.s Mate, United States Navy. Born 25 August 1873 at Thorold, Ontario. Apeace time award. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Serving onboard the USS Cushing, 11 February 1898, Everetts displayed gallant conduct inattempting to save the life of the late Ens Joseph C. Breckinridge, US Navy, whofell overboard at sea from that vessel..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">General Order No 489, 20 May 1898. He is buried in the Long Island NationalCemetery, Farmindale, NY. His grave is marked by a standard government issuetombstone. His award is accredited to New York City, NY.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">FITZPATRICK</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">,*Thomas.* Coxswain, United States Navy. Born Canada, 1837. A US Civil Waraward. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.As captain ofthe No 1 gun on board the flagship USS Hartford, during action against rebelgunboats, the ram Tennessee and Fort Morgan on Mobile Bay, 5 Aug 1864. Althoughstruck several times in the face by splinters, and with his gun disabled when ashell burst between the 2 forward 9-inch guns, killing and wounding 15 men,Fitzpatrick, within a few minutes, had the gun in working order again with newtrack, breeching and side tackle, had sent the wounded below, cleared the areaof other casualties, and was fighting his gun as before. He served as aninspiration to the members of his crew and contributed to the success of theaction in which the Tennessee was captured..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">General Order No 45, 31 Dec 1864. His award is accredited to Taunton,Massachusetts, which suggests that was where he enlisted.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">FLANNIGAN, James.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Private, H Company, 2nd Minnesota Infantry Regiment, United States Army. BornCanada (some citations state he was born in New York State). Enlisted in the USArmy at Louisville, Scott County, Minnesota. A US Civil War award. On 15 Feb1863, at Nolensville, Tennessee, he </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.was one of adetachment of 16 men who heroically defended a wagon train against the attack of125 cavalry, repulsed the attack and saved the train..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">His award is accredited to Fort Snelling, Minnesota.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">GARVIN, William.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Captain of the Forecastle, United States Navy. Born Canada, 1835. Earned in theUS Civil War. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Garvin servedon board the USS Agawam, as one of a volunteer crew of a powder boat which wasexploded near Fort Fisher, 23 December 1864. The powder boat, towed in by theWilderness to prevent detection by the enemy, cast off and slowly steamed towithin 300 yards of the beach. After fuses and fires had been lit and a secondanchor with short scope let go to assure the boat.s tailing inshore, the crewagain boarded the Wilderness and proceeded a distance of 12 miles from shore.Less than 2 hours later the explosion took place, and the following day fireswere observed still burning at the fort..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">General Order No 45, 31 December, 1864. The award is accredited to Plymouth,Connecticut.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">GAY, Thomas H.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Private, B Company, 8th United States Cavalry, United States Army. Born PrinceEdward Island. An Indian Wars award. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Bravery inscouts and actions against Indians.</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">between August and October, 1868. Date of issue: 24 Jul 1869. He is buried inWoodlawn Cemetery, Attleboro, Massachusetts. His grave has the standardgovernment issue tombstone. His award is accredited Boston, Massachusetts, whichsuggests he enlisted there.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p class="MsoBodyText" style="text-align: justify;">*GILMORE*,* John Curtis.* Major, 16th United States Infantry Regiment,United States Army. Born Canada 18 Apr 1837. Received a law degree from theAlbany Law School (NY). Enlisted at Pottsdam, NY. A US Civil War award.Citation: _<span style="font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Seized the colors ofhis regiment and gallantly rallied his men under a very severe fire.</span>_on 3 May 1863, at Salem Heights, Virginia. Breveted Major, United States Army,for <span style="font-family: Bookman Old Style">._gallant and meritoriousservice._</span> at Antietam, and Lieutenant Colonel for the same reasons atFredericksburg. He remained in the army at the end of the war and served on theWestern Frontier and as Chief of Staff to Lieutenant General Nelson Miles inCuba and Puerto Rico during the Spanish-American War. On retirement his rank inthe US Army was Brigadier General. He died in Washington, DC, on 22 Dec 1922 andis buried in Arlington National Cemetery, Virginia. His wife, Harriet LouiseGilmore, who died in 1917 is buried with him, and his son, Colonel John CurtisGilmore, USA, is buried in an adjacent gravesite. Date of issue: 10 Oct 1892.His award is accredited to Potsdam, NY.<p class="MsoBodyText" style="text-align: justify;"> <p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">GRADY, John.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Lieutenant, United States Navy. Born 25 December 1872, New Brunswick. Earnedduring the Mexican Campaign (Vera Cruz). Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Fordistinguished conduct in battle, engagement of Vera Cruz, 22 April 1914. Duringthe second day.s fighting, the service performed by Lt. Grady, in command of the2nd Regiment, Artillery, was eminent and conspicuous. From necessarily exposedpositions, he shelled the enemy from the strongest position..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Also awarded the Navy Cross. General Order No 177, 4 Dec 1915. He died 9December 1956 and is buried in Arlington National Cemetery, Virginia. His gravehas a standard government issue tombstone. Grady.s award is accredited toMassachusetts.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">HAGERTY, Asel.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Private, A Company 61st New York Infantry Regiment, United States Army. Born inCanada. Also known as Asa Hagert. Lived in Defiance County, Ohio. Joined thearmy in New York City. A US Civil War award. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Capture offlag.</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> on 6 Apr1865, Sailor.s Creek, Virginia. He is buried in Riverside Cemetery, Defiance,Ohio. His name is in the Ohio Veterans Hall of Fame. His award is accredited toNew York City, NY.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">HARDING, Mosher A.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Blacksmith, G Company, 8th United States Cavalry, United States Army. BornCanada West (Ontario). An Indian Wars award. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Gallantry inaction.</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> atChiricahua Mountains, Arizona, 20 October 1869. Date of issue: 14 February 1870.He is buried in Oakland Cemetery, Denison, Iowa. His award is accredited to StLouis, Missouri.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">HAYES, John.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Coxswain, United States Navy. Born, Niagara Falls, Canada West (Ontario), 1831[some sources state Philadelphia, Pa]. Enlisted in the US Navy in New Bedford,Massachusetts. A US Civil War award. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Served on boardthe USS Kearsarge when she destroyed the Alabama off Cherbourg, France, 19 June1864. Acting as second captain of the No 2 gun during this bitter engagement,Hayes exhibited marked coolness and good conduct and was highly recommended forhis gallantry under fire by the divisional officer..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">General Order No 45, 31 Dec 1864.  His award is accredited to New Bedford,Massachusetts.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">HIGGINS</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">,*Thomas J.* Sergeant, D Company, 99th Illinois Infantry Regiment, UnitedStates Army. Born Rieviere Lequerre, Canada East (Quebec). Lived in Barry,Illinois. Joined the army at Barry, Pike County, Illinois. A US Civil War award.Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.When hisregiment fell back in the assault, repulsed, this soldier continued to advanceand planted the flag on the parapet, where he was captured by the enemy.</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style"></span><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">at Vicksburg,Virginia, on 22 May 1863. Date of issued: 1 Apr 1898. A marker on the battlefield commemorates his deed. A Thomas Higgins was serving in the US Army inArizona in 1868. Buried in Holy Family Cemetery, Hannibal, Marion County,Missouri. Date of death unknown. His award is accredited to Barry, Illinois.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">HOUGHTON</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">,*George L.* Private, D Company, 104th Infantry Regiment, United States Army.Born Yarmouth, Nova Scotia. Joined the army at Brookfield, Cook County,Illinois. A US Civil War award. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Voluntarilyjoined a small party that, under heavy fire, captured a stockade and saved thebridge.</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> on 2 Jul1863 at Elk Tavern, Tennessee. Date of issue: 27 Mar 1900. He is buried at theState Soldiers. Home Cemetery, Orting, Washington. His award is accredited toBrookfield, Illinois.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">KERSEY, Thomas Joseph.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Seaman, United States Navy. Born 1847 in St John.s Newfoundland. Joined theUnited States Navy in Massachusetts. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Serving onboard the USS Plymouth at the Navy Yard, New York, 26 July 1876, Kerseydisplayed bravery and presence of mind in rescuing from drowning one of the crewof that vessel..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">A peace time award. General Order No 215, 9 Aug 1876. He is buried in WoodlawnCemetery, Everett, Massachusetts. His award is accredited to Massachusetts.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"><img border="0" src="http://cdnarmy.ca/album/Misc/US%20MOH%20Winners/Lemon.jpg" align="right" width="376" height="500"></span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">LEMON, PeterCharles.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Sergeant, E Company, 2nd Battalion, 8th United States Cavalry Regiment, UnitedStates Army. Born Toronto, Ontario, 5 January 1950. Joined the US Army at TawasCity, Michigan. A Vietnam War award won in Tay Ninh province, Republic ofVietnam, 1 April 1970. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.For conspicuous gallantry and intrepidity in action at the risk of life aboveand beyond the call of duty. Sgt Lemon (then Sp4c), Company E, distinguishedhimself while serving as an assistant machine gunner during the defense of FireSupport Base Illingworth. When the base came under heavy attack, Sgt Lemonengaged a numerically superior enemy with machine gun and rifle fire from hisdefensive position until both weapons malfunctioned. He hen used hand grenadesto fend off the intensified enemy attack launched in his direction. Aftereliminating all but 1 of the enemy soldiers in the immediate vicinity, hepursued and disposed of the remaining soldier in hand-to-hand combat. Despitefragment wounds from an exploding grenade, Sgt Lemon regained his position,carried a more seriously wounded comrade to an aid station, and, as he returned,was wounded a second time by enemy fire. Disregarding his personal injuries, hemoved to his position through a hail of small arms and grenade fire. Sgt Lemonimmediately realized that the defensive sector was in danger of being overrun bythe enemy and unhesitatingly assaulted the enemy soldiers by throwing handgrenades and engaging in hand-to-hand combat. He was wounded yet a third time,but his determined efforts successfully drove the enemy from the position.Securing an operable machine gun, Sgt Lemon stood atop an embankment fullyexposed to enemy fire, and placed effective fire upon the enemy until hecollapsed from his multiple wounds and exhaustion. After regaining consciousnessat the aid station, he refused medical evacuation until his more seriouslywounded comrades had been evacuated. Sgt Lemon.s gallantry and extraordinaryheroism are in keeping with the highest traditions of the military service andreflect great credit on him, his unit, and the US Army..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">His award is accredited to Tawas City, Michigan.</span>

<p style="text-align: justify">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">LOW, George.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">See Evatt.</span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"><img border="0" src="http://cdnarmy.ca/album/Misc/US%20MOH%20Winners/Macgillivary.jpg" align="left" width="376" height="500"></span><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Ma</span><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">cGlLLlVARY,Charles Andrew.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Sergeant, I Company, 71st Infantry Regiment, 44th Infantry Division, UnitedStates Army. Born Charlottetown, Prince Edward Island, Canada. Moved to Bostonwhen he was 16 to live with his older brother. Joined the army at Boston,Massachusetts. A World War II award. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Heled a squad when his unit moved forward in darkness to meet the threat of abreakthrough by elements of the 17th German Panzer Grenadier Division. Assignedto protect the left flank, he discovered hostile troops digging in. As hereported this information, several German machineguns opened fire, stopping theAmerican advance. Knowing the position of the enemy, Sgt. MacGillivaryvolunteered to knock out 1 of the guns while another company closed in from theright to assault the remaining strong points. He circled from the left throughwoods and snow, carefully worked his way to the emplacement and shot the 2camouflaged gunners at a range of 3 feet as other enemy forces withdrew. Earlyin the afternoon of the same day, Sgt. MacGillivary was dispatched onreconnaissance and found that Company I was being opposed by about 6 machinegunsreinforcing a company of fanatically fighting Germans. His unit began an attackbut was pinned down by furious automatic and small arms fire. With a clear ideaof where the enemy guns were placed, he voluntarily embarked on a lone combatpatrol. Skillfully taking advantage of all available cover, he stalked theenemy, reached a hostile machinegun and blasted its crew with a grenade. Hepicked up a submachine gun from the battlefield and pressed on to within 10yards of another machinegun, where the enemy crew discovered him and feverishlytried to swing their weapon into line to cut him down. He charged ahead, jumpedinto the midst of the Germans and killed them with several bursts. Withouthesitation, he moved on to still another machinegun, creeping, crawling, andrushing from tree to tree, until close enough to toss a grenade into theemplacement and close with its defenders. He dispatched this crew also, but washimself seriously wounded. Through his indomitable fighting spirit, greatinitiative, and utter disregard for personal safety in the face of powerfulenemy resistance, Sgt. MacGillivary destroyed four hostile machineguns andimmeasurably helped his company to continue on its mission with minimumcasualties..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Near Woelfling, France, during the Battle of the Bulge, 1 January 1945. G.O.No.: 77, 10 Sep 1945. He lost his left arm due to his wounds. He worked for theTreasury and Customs Departments after the war. Died in the Brockton,Massachusetts Veterans Affairs hospital in Jamaica Plain, Massachusetts, 24 Jun2000. He and his wife had three daughters. Buried beside his wife Ester inArlington National Cemetery, Virginia. His award is accredited to Boston,Massachusetts.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">MADDIN, Edward</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">[Madden]. Seaman, United States Navy. Born 1852, Newfoundland. Joined the navyin Massachusetts. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Serving onboard the USS Franklin at Lisbon, Portugal, 9 January 1876. Displaying gallantconduct, Maddin jumped overboard and rescued one of the crew of that vessel fromdrowning..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> Apeace time award. General Order No 206, 15 Feb 1876.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">MAHERS,Herbert.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Private, F Company, 8th United States Cavalry Regiment, United States Army. BornCanada. Earned during the Indian Wars. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Gallantry in action.</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">at Seneca Mountain, Arizona, 25 Aug 1869. Date of issue: 3 Mar 1870. His awardis accredited to Wilmington, California, which indicates that he joined the armythere.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">McCARTHY, Michael.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">1st Sergeant, H Troop, 1st United States Cavalry Regiment. Born St John.sNewfoundland. An Indian Wars award. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Was detailedwith 6 men to hold a commanding position, and held it with great gallantry untilthe troops fell back. He then fought his way through the Indians, rejoined aportion of his command, and continued the fight in retreat. He had 2 horses shotfrom under him, and was captured, but escaped and reported for duty after 3days. hiding and wandering in the mountains.</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style"></span><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">at White Bird Canyon,Idaho, June 1876 to January 1877. Date of issue: 20 November 1897. His award isaccredited to New York City, NY, where he probably enlisted in the army.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">McINTOSH</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">,*James.* Captain of the Top, United States Navy. Born Canada. Joined the navyin New York City. A US Civil War award. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.On board theUSS Richmond during action against rebel forts and gunboats and with the ramTennessee in Mobile Bay, 5 Aug 1864. Despite damage to his ship and the loss ofseveral men on board as enemy fire raked her decks, McIntosh performed hisduties with skill and courage throughout the prolonged battle which resulted inthe surrender of the rebel ram Tennessee and in the successful attacks carriedout on Fort Morgan..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">General Order No 45, 31 Dec 1864. His award is accredited to New York City, NY.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"><img border="0" src="http://cdnarmy.ca/album/Misc/US%20MOH%20Winners/Mcmahon,%20Martin.jpg" align="right" width="205" height="270">McMAHON, Martin Thomas.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Captain and Aide-de-Camp, United States Volunteers, United States Army. Born LaPrarie, Canada East (Quebec), 21 Mar 1838. He graduated from St. John.s College,Fordham, New York, in 1855, receiving his A.M. degree in 1857 and his L.L.D.degree in 1866. He was working in the practice of law when the civil war brokeout. He joined the United States Army in California. A US Civil War award.Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Under fire ofthe enemy, successfully destroyed a valuable train that had been abandoned andprevented it from falling into the hands of the enemy.</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">on 30 Jun 1862 at White Oak Swamp, Virginia. Date of issue: 10 Mar 1891. Heserved throughout the war and was the Chief of Staff of the VI Army Corps andparticipated in all the great battles of the Army of the Potomac. He waspromoted through the ranks from Private to Major General. He resigned from theArmy in 1866 and became a corporate attorney in New York. He served as theUnited States Minister to Paraguay in 1869; Receiver of Taxes in New York City,1873-1885; United States Marshall, 1885-1889. He was elected to Congress in1880, 1886, 1892 and 1898. He died in New York City in 1906 and is buried inArlington National Cemetery, Virginia. His award is accredited to California.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"> <p style="text-align: justify;"> <p style="text-align: justify;"> <p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">McVEANE</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">,*John P.* Corporal, D Company, 49th New York Infantry Regiment, United StatesArmy. Born Toronto, Canada West. A law student. Joined the United States Army atBuffalo, NY. A US Civil War award. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Shot aConfederate color bearer and seized the flag, also approached, alone, a barnbetween the lines and demanded and received the surrender of a number of theenemy therein.</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> on4 May 1863 at Fredericksburg Heights, Virginia. Date of issue: 21 Sep 1870. Aposthumous award. He is buried in Forest Lawn Cemetery, Buffalo, NY. His graveis marked by a standard government issue tombstone. His award is accredited toBuffalo, NY.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">MILLER, Harry Herbert</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">.Seaman, United States Navy. Born 4 May 1879 at Noel Shore, Nova Scotia, Canada.Joined the navy in Massachusetts. Earned during the Spanish-American War.Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.On board theUSS Nashville, during the operation of cutting the cable leading from Cienfuegos,Cuba, 11 May 1898. Facing the heavy fire of the enemy, Miller displayedextraordinary bravery and coolness throughout the action..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">General Order No 521, 7 Jul 1899. He is buried in Central Cemetery, Tres DeRios, Costa Rica. His grave is marked by a standard Medal of Honor tombstone.His award is accredited to Massachusetts.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">MILLER, Willard D.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Seaman, United States Navy. Born 8 Jun 1877 at Noel Shore, Hants County, NovaScotia, Canada. Joined the navy in Massachusetts. Earned during theSpanish-American War. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.On board theUSS Nashville during the operation of cutting the cable leading from Cienfuegos,Cuba, 11 May 1898. Facing the heavy fire of the enemy, Miller displayedextraordinary bravery and coolness thoughout this action..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">General Order No 521, 7 Jul 1899. His award is accredited to Massachusetts.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">MOORE, Philip.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Seaman, United States Navy. Born Newfoundland. A peace time award. Citation:</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Forjumping overboard from the USS Trenton, at Genoa, Italy, 21 September 1880, andrescuing Hans Paulsen, ordinary seaman..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">General Order No 326, 18 October 1884. His award is accredited to Rhode Island,where he probably enlisted.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"><img border="0" src="http://cdnarmy.ca/album/Misc/US%20MOH%20Winners/Morgan,%20GH%20Tombstone.jpg" align="left" width="297" height="240">MORGAN, George Horace.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Second Lieutenant, 3rd United States Cavalry. Born St Catharines, Ontario, 1 Jan1855. Son of George Nelson Morgan and Delia Elizabeth Warner. Joined the UnitedStates Army at Minneapolis, Minnesota. Appointed from Minnesota as a Cadet tothe United States Military Academy in Jun 1876, and graduated 32 in the class.First Lieutenant, 3rd US Cavalry, 12 Jun 1880; Captain 15 Mar 1896; Major, 28thUS Volunteer Infantry, Jul 1899. An Indian Wars award. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Gallantly heldhis ground at a critical moment and fired upon the advancing enemy (hostileIndians) until he was disabled by a shot.</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">at Dry Fork, Arizona, 17 Jul 1882. Date of issue: 15 Jul 1892. He married MaryBrownson, 1 Nov 1882. He participated in the Indian, Spanish and Philippine, andboth World Wars. Awarded two Silver Stars. He retired as a full Colonel on 1 Jan1919. He died 14 Feb 1948, in Washington, DC, where he made his home after hisretirement,  and is buried in Arlington National Cemetery. His wife, who died in1924, is buried with him. Camp Morgan, in Donja Slatina, near Samac in northeastern Bosnia and Herzegovina, which opened in September 2000, was named afterhim. His award is accredited to Minneapolis, Minnesota.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;"> <p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"><img border="0" src="http://cdnarmy.ca/album/Misc/US%20MOH%20Winners/Munro%20-%20Memorial.jpg" align="right" width="403" height="480"></span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"><img border="0" src="http://cdnarmy.ca/album/Misc/US%20MOH%20Winners/Munro.jpg" align="left" width="231" height="305"></span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">MUNRO, DouglasAlbert</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">.Signalman First Class, U.S. Coast Guard Born: 11 October 1919, Vancouver,British Columbia. He grew up in the small town of Cle Elum Washington andenlisted in the Coast Guard in September 1939. He served on the USCG cutterSpencer until 1941 when he transferred to the Hunter Liggett, one of the largesttransport ships in the Pacific and proceeded to the Pacific theatre ofoperations. Accredited to Washington. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.For extraordinary heroism and conspicuous gallantry in action above and beyond,on 27 September 1942.</span>__<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">After the call of duty as Petty Officer in Charge of a group of 24 Higginsboats, engaged in the evacuation of a battalion of marines trapped by enemyJapanese forces at Point Cruz Guadalcanal making preliminary plans for theevacuation of nearly 500 be</span>_*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"><img border="0" src="http://cdnarmy.ca/album/Misc/US%20MOH%20Winners/Munro%20-%20Medal.jpg" align="left" width="313" height="400"></span>*_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">leagueredmarines, Munro, under constant strafing by enemy machineguns on the island, andat great risk of his life, daringly led 5 of his small craft toward the shore.As he closed the beach, he signaled the others to land, and then in order todraw the enemy‘s fire and protect the heavily loaded boats, he valiantly placedhis craft with its 2 small guns as a shield between the beachhead and theJapanese. </span>__<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">When the perilous task of evacuation was nearly completed, Munro was instantlykilled by enemy fire, but his crew, 2 of whom were wounded, carried on until thelast boat had loaded and cleared the beach. By his outstanding leadership,expert planning, and dauntless devotion to duty, he and his courageous comradesundoubtedly saved the lives of many who otherwise would have perished. Hegallantly gave his life for his country..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> Munro is the only Coast Guardsman in history to have won the Medal of Honor. Aposthumous award. The medal was presented to his mother by Franklin D.Roosevelt, President of the United States. Munro is buried in Laurel HillMemorial Park, Cle Elum, Washington. His grave has a standard government issuetombstone. In addition to the Medal of Honor, Munro earned the following: thePurple Heart, Asia-Pacific Campaign Medal with battle star, American TheatreCampaign Medal, World War II Victory Medal, Coast Guard Good Conduct Medal, theCoast Guard Expert Rifle Medal.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">MURPHY</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">,*James T.* Private, L Company, 1st Connecticut Artillery, United States Army.Born Canada. Joined the army at New Haven, Connecticut. A US Civil War award.Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.A piece ofartillery having been silenced by the enemy, this soldier voluntarily assistedin working the piece, conducting himself throughout the engagement in a gallantand fearless manner.</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">at Petersburg, Virginia, on 25 Mar 1865. He is buried in St Bernard.s Cemetery,New Haven, Connecticut. His tombstone is the standard government issue Medal ofHonor type. The award is accredited to New Haven, Connecticut.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">NEIL, John.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Gunner, United States Navy. Born Newfoundland, 1837. A US Civil War award.Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Neil served onboard the USS Agawam, as one of a volunteer crew of a powder boat which wasexploded near Fort Fisher, 23 December 1864. The powder boat, towed in by theWilderness to prevent detection by the enemy, cast off and slowly steamed towithin 300 yards of the beach. After fuses and fires had been lit and a secondanchor with short scope let go to assure the boat.s tailing inshore, the crewagain boarded the Wilderness and proceeded a distance of 12 miles from shore.Less than 2 hours later the explosion took place, and the following day fireswere observed still burning at the fort..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style"></span><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">General Order No 45,31 December, 1864. The award is accredited to Norwich, Connecticut.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">NOIL, Joseph B. </span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Seaman, United StatesNavy. Born 1841, Nova Scotia. A peace time award. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Serving onboard the USS Powhaten at Norfolk, 26 December 1872, Noil saved Boatswain J. C.Walton from drowning..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Award is accredited to New York City, NY, where he probably enlisted in thenavy.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"><img border="0" src="http://cdnarmy.ca/album/Misc/US%20MOH%20Winners/OConnor,%20Albert.jpg" align="left" width="195" height="271"><img border="0" src="http://cdnarmy.ca/album/Misc/US%20MOH%20Winners/OConnor,%20Albert%20-%20Tombstone.jpg" align="right" width="246" height="216">O.CONNOR</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">,*Albert*. Sergeant, A Company, 7th Wisconsin Infantry Regiment, United StatesArmy. Born 15 Jul 1843, Hereford, Canada East (Quebec). Joined the army in WestPoint Township, Columbia County, Wisconsin, as a Corporal on 12 Jun 1861. A USCivil War award. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.On 31 March1865, with a comrade</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">[William H. Sickles, also a Medal of Honor recipient], </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">recaptured aUnion officer from a detachment of 9 confederates, capturing 3 of the detachmentand dispersing the remainder, and on 1 April 1865, seized a stand of Confederatecolors, killing a Confederate officer in a hand to hand contest over the colorsand retaining the colors until surrounded by Confederates and compelled torelinquish them..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">At Gravelly Run, Virginia. Mustered out of the Army 3 Jul 1865. Attained therank of Captain by Brevet. He was admitted to Orting Soldiers. Home, Orting,Washington, on 6 Sep 1915, where, at 86 years of age, he died, 3 Apr 1928. He isburied in the Soldiers. Home Cemetery. Tombstone is a standard government issuefor a Medal of Honor recipient. His home town is sometimes given as Lodi,Wisconsin.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">O.NEIL</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">,*Stephen. *Corporal, E Company, 7th United States Infantry Regiment, UnitedStates Army. Born Saint John, New Brunswick.  Joined the army in New York City.A US Civil War award. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Took up thecolors from the hands of the color bearer who had been shot down and bore themthrough the remainder of the battle.</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">at Chancellorsville, 1 May 1863. Date of issue: 28 Sep 1891. He is buried inRiverside Cemetery, Sault St. Marie, Michigan. His award is accredited to NewYork City, NY.</span>*<img border="0" src="http://cdnarmy.ca/album/Misc/US%20MOH%20Winners/Pelham,%20William.jpg" align="right" width="207" height="274">PELHAM*, *William.* Landsman, United States Navy. Born Halifax, NovaScotia. Enlisted in the navy in Nova Scotia. A US Civil War award. Citation: _<span style="font-family: Bookman Old Style">.On board the flagship USS Hartfordduring successful actions against Fort Morgan, rebel gunboats and the ramTennessee in Mobile Bay,  5Aug 1864. When the othermembers of his gun crew were killed or wounded under the enemy.s terrific shellfire, Pelham calmly assisted the casualties below and voluntarily returned andtook his place at an adjoining gun where another man had been struck down. Hecontinued to fight his gun throughout the remainder of the battle which resultedin the capture of the Tennessee..</span>_ General Order No 45, 31 Dec 1864.He is buried in Holy Cross Cemetery, Brooklyn, NY. His award is accredited toNew York City, NY.






*PHILLIPS, George Frederick. *Machinist First Class, United States Navy. Born9 March 1864, Saint John, New Brunswick. A Spanish-American War award. Citation:_<span style="font-family: Bookman Old Style">.In connection with the sinkingof the USS Merrimac at the entrance to the harbor of Santiago de Cuba, 2 June 1898.Despite heavy fire from the Spanish shore batteries, Phillips displayedextraordinary heroism throughout this operation..</span>_ General Order No529, 2 November 1899. His award is accredited to Galveston, Texas, which issometimes cited as his home town. He is buried in Fernhill Cemetery, Saint John,New Brunswick.<p class="MsoBodyText2" style="margin-left: 18.0pt"> <p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">PICKLE</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">,*Alonzo H.* Sergeant, B Company, 1st Battalion Minnesota Infantry Regiment,United States Army. Born Canada. Enlisted at Dover, Minnesota. A US Civil Waraward. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.At the risk ofhis life, voluntarily went to the assistance of a wounded officer lying close tothe enemy.s lines and, under fire carried him to a place of safety.</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">on 14 Aug 1864 at Deep Bottom, Virginia. Date of issue: 12 Jun 1895. His awardis accredited to Dover, Minnesota.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">POWERS</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">,*Wesley James*. Corporal, F Company, 147th Illinois Infantry Regiment, UnitedStates Army. Born Orono,  Canada West (Ontario). Joined the army at Virgil,Illinois. A US Civil War award. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Voluntarilyswam the river under heavy fire and secured a ferryboat, by means of which thecommand crossed.</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">on 3 Apr 1865 at Oostannala, Georgia. Date of issue: 24 Oct 1895. He is buriedin North Cemetery, St Charles, Illinois. His award is accredited to Virgil,Illinois.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">RICH</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">,*Carlos, H.* 1st Sergeant, K Company, 4th Vermont Infantry Regiment, UnitedStates Army. Born Canada, 11 Feb 1841. Enlisted at Northfield, Massachusetts. AUS Civil War award. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Saved the lifeof an officer.</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> on5 May 1864 in The Wilderness. Date of issue: 4 Jan 1895. Died 29 Mar 1918 atBennington, Vermont. Buried in Roxbury Cemetery, Roxbury, Vermont. His award isaccredited to Northfield, Massachusetts. His tombstone records his two wives:Ellen Hatch, 1841-1903; and Jesse Reynolds, 1873-1944.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"><img border="0" src="http://cdnarmy.ca/album/Misc/US%20MOH%20Winners/Robinson,%20Joseph.jpg" align="left" width="155" height="204">ROBINSON, Joseph.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">1st Sergeant, D Company, 3rd United States Cavalry Regiment, United States Army.Born Montreal, Canada East (Quebec). An Indian Wars award. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Discharged hisduties while in charge of a skirmish line under fire with judgement and greatcoolness and brought up the lead horses at a critical moment.</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style"></span><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">at Roseland River,Montana, 17 Jun 1876. Date of issue: 23 Jan 1880. His award is accredited toBoston, Massachusetts. He is buried in Holy Cross Cemetery, Halifax, NovaScotia. His grave has a standard government issue Medal of Honor tombstone.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"> <p style="text-align: justify;"> <p style="text-align: justify;"> <p style="text-align: justify;"> <p style="text-align: justify;"> <p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">RUSSELL, Henry P.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Landsman, United States Navy. Born 10 June 1878, Quebec, Canada. ASpanish-American War award. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.On board theUSS Marblehead during the operation of the cutting of the cable leading fromCienfuegos, Cuba, 11 May 1898. Facing the heavy fire of the enemy, Russelldisplayed extraordinary bravery and coolness throughout the action..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">General Order No 521, 7 July 1899. The award is accredited to New York.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"><img border="0" src="http://cdnarmy.ca/album/Misc/US%20MOH%20Winners/Scott,%20Alexander.jpg" align="right" width="187" height="236"><img border="0" src="http://cdnarmy.ca/album/Misc/US%20MOH%20Winners/Scott,%20Alexander2.jpg" align="left" width="178" height="239">SCOTT, Alexander.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Corporal, D Company, 10th Vermont Infantry Regiment, United States Army. BornCanada, 19 Aug 1844. Enlisted at Winooski, Vermont. A US Civil War award.Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Under a veryheavy fire of the enemy saved the national flag of his regiment from capture.</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">at Monocacy, Maryland on 9 Jul 1864. Date of Issue: 28 Sep 1897. Died 27 May1923 and is buried in Arlington National Cemetery, Virginia. His wife, Alice, isburied with him. His award is accredited to Winooski, Vermont.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;"> <p style="text-align: justify;"> <p style="text-align: justify;"> <p style="text-align: justify;"> <p style="text-align: justify;"> <p style="text-align: justify;"> <p style="text-align: justify;"> <p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">SHIVERS, John.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Private, United States Marine Corps. Born Canada, 1830. A US Civil War award.Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.On board theUSS Minnesota, in the assault on Fort Fisher, 15 January 1865. Landing on thebeach with the assaulting party from his ship, Pvt. Shivers advanced to the topof the sandhill and partly through the breach in the palisades despite enemyfire which killed or wounded many officers and men. When more that two thirds ofthe men became seized with a panic, and retreated on the run, he remained withthe party until dark when it came safely away, bringing its wounded, its armsand its colors.</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">.General Order No 59, 22 Jun 1865. His award is accredited to New Jersey.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">STODDARD, James.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Seaman, United States Navy. Born 1838, Port Robinson, Canada West (Ontario). AUS Civil War award. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Off Yazoo City,Mississippi, 5 March 1864. Embarking from the Marmora with a 12-pound howitzermounted on a field carriage, Stoddard landed with the gun and crew in the midstof heated battle and, bravely standing by his gun despite enemy rifle fire whichcut the gun carriage and rammer, contributed to the turning back of the enemyduring the fierce engagement..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">General Order No 32, 16 Apr 1864. His award is accredited to Detroit, Michigan,which suggests that he enlisted there.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">SWEENEY, Robert.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Ordinary Seaman, United States Navy. Born, Monseral, West Indies, 1853.Awarded the Medal of Honor twice, both of which were earned in peace time. Citation for the first award: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Serving onboard the USS Kearsarge, at Hampton Roads, Virginia, 26 October 1881, Sweeney jumped overboard and assisted in saving from drowing a shipmate who had fallen overboard into a strongly running tide.</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">General Order No 326, 18 October 1884. Citation for the second award: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Serving onboard the USS Jamestown, at the Navy Yard, New York, 20 December 1883, Sweeney rescued from drowning A. A. George, who had fallen overboard from that vessel.</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Both awards are accredited to New Jersey.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">WILLIAMS, Henry.</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Carpenter.s Mate. United States Navy. Born Canada, 1833. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.For going overthe stern of the USS Constitution, at sea, 13 February 1879, during a heavygale, and performing important carpenter.s work on her rudder..</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">General Order No 326, 18 October 1884.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">WORTMAN,</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">*George B.* Sergeant, B Company, 8th United States Cavalry, Regiment,United States Army. Born Moncton, New Brunswick, 15 Aug 1841. An Indian Warsaward. Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Bravery inscouts and actions against Indians.</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">in Arizona, August to October 1868. Died in Denver, Colorado, 19 May 1913.Buried in Crown Hill Cemetery, Denver, Colorado. He has a standard governmentissue Medal of Honor tombstone. His award is accredited to Boston,Massachusetts, where he probably enlisted.</span><p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify;">*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">YOUNG</span>*<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">,*Benjamin F.* Corporal, I Company, 1st Michigan Sharpshooters Regiment, UnitedStates Army. Born Canada, 1844. Joined the army in Canada. A US Civil War award.Citation: </span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt; font-family: Bookman Old Style">.Capture of theflag of the 35th North Carolina Infantry (CSA).</span>_<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">at Petersburg, Virginia, on 17 Jun 1864. Date of Issue 5 Dec 1864. He is buriedin Odd Fellow Cemetery, Los Angeles, California. His award is accredited toDetroit, Michigan.</span>

<span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"><br clear="all" style="page-break-before: always"> </span><p align="right" style="text-align: right"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;">Annex A</span><p style="text-align: justify"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><p style="text-align: justify"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><h2><span>SUMMARY</span></h2><p align="center" style="text-align: center"><span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span><table class="MsoNormalTable" border="1" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" style="border-collapse: collapse; border: medium none"> <tr> <td width="128" valign="top" style="width: 95.75pt; border: 1.0pt solid windowtext; padding-left: 5.4pt; padding-right: 5.4pt; padding-top: 0cm; padding-bottom: 0cm"> <p style="text-align: justify"> <span style="font-size: 11.0pt;"> </span></td> <td width="48" valign="top" style="width: 36.0pt; border-left: medium none; border-right: 1.0pt solid windowtext; border-top: 1.0pt solid windowtext; border-bottom: 1.0p


----------

